# What is your favorite frog?



## lizardminion (Mar 12, 2012)

Things just got a little 'froggy' here in the NSSW, so I'd thought I'd ask...
Especially since I'm considering my first exotics. (whom I will obtain and care for responsibly, unlike your typical beginner. I'm all knowledge, no experience...)
Anyway, what is your favorite frog, and why? (I'm not asking for "What do you think I should get"- what is your favorite?)
Post some pics too!


----------



## jake9134 (Mar 12, 2012)

Ranitomeya imitator 'varadero' for both their colors and boldness to stay out in the open during the day and to come right up to the glass.
but they only get .75 in and can be hard to raise from froglets due to the constant supply of springtails needed to feed them. Adult males have quite a loud call but not loud enough to be displeasing.
	

		
			
		

		
	



 And my 2nd favorite D. azureus, they get much bigger(2in) and aren't afraid of anything, I see mine out hunting until the lights go out for the night. calls can't be hear unless your ear is right next to the tank with the top open. Much more beginner friendly and hardy compared to the imitator.


----------



## Anthony Jensen (Mar 13, 2012)

Mine is tied with tomato frog's and RETFs. I like toads more though


----------



## lizardminion (Mar 13, 2012)

Anthony Jensen said:


> Mine is tied with tomato frog's and RETFs. I like toads more though


Toads are allowed in this thread too...


----------



## Entomancer (Mar 13, 2012)

_Megophrys nasuta._

Although they are very difficult to keep in captivity, due to sensitivities to disease, owning some of these has been a dream of mine for quite some time. 

There is also a couple in my state (and other people further away) currently working with them to attempt to improve the currently dismal captive breeding results, so hopefully keeping some will become more feasible as times goes on.


----------



## hamhock 74 (Mar 13, 2012)

Tomato frogs for their shades of red to yellow-orange or a big ol' male pyxie you can't beat that.


----------



## beetleman (Mar 14, 2012)

rhacophorus species(gliding frogs) awesome colors,and HUGE webbed hands and feet love keeping these frogs.


----------



## compnerd7 (Mar 22, 2012)

Northern Leopard Frogs - because of their color, size, pattern, and body shape

Waxy Monkey frogs - Because of the way they wax themselves in the sunshine!


----------



## satchellwk (Mar 22, 2012)

Even though I do not own any as of yet, my favorite anuran is probably the cane toad, because of its size, apparent ease of care, and sheer tenacity to be such a successful species in whatever ecosystem they are introduced to. Even though they are a terrible pest, that still garners them some respect. Another contributing factor for my fondness is this video right here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DByPhVYUZJo


----------



## stingray (Mar 22, 2012)

*Without a doubt the giant male african bullfrog, Pyxicephalus Adspersus, also called pixie frog. The males are the most impressive and sought after due to there massive size and the 3 huge tusk like teeth on there bottom jaw. Here are a couple pics of mine I had.*

*Mr. Mojo*






*Buster...I was cleaning his cage so I put him in this plastic shoe box.*






*One of my favorite pixie feeding videos*
[YOUTUBE]egezlo9Xx-E&feature=fvsr[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Thistles (Mar 22, 2012)

Vietnamese mossy frogs are my favorite, due to their ease of care and reproduction and their amazing cryptic coloration and texture. I haven't kept any yet, but I am in the process of redoing one of my existing dart frog vivs to set up for mossies.

My favorite dart frogs are R. ventrimaculatus "iquitos" due to their incredible metallic colors and insanely tiny size. I have 4 of them in a 40 gallon viv and it is always a treat to catch a glimpse of them. They're so fast!

If you are looking to keep a dart frog I would recommend a D. tinctorius azureus or maybe even some P. terribilis. Both are bolder and larger darts, so they're a little easier to see and care for to start with. The terribs are also relatively friendly with each other so you can keep more of them together and you can feed them larger prey items. The blue color on the azureus is stunning, too. Most of my friends who don't keep or know much about darts are most impressed by my azureus. I kind of find them boring due to their ubiquity but I can't deny that they are fabulous frogs.

Also, Stingray, those are some gorgeous pixies! I'm so jealous!


----------



## stingray (Mar 22, 2012)

Thistles said:


> Vietnamese mossy frogs are my favorite, due to their ease of care and reproduction and their amazing cryptic coloration and texture. I haven't kept any yet, but I am in the process of redoing one of my existing dart frog vivs to set up for mossies.


Never had any but I totally agree with you about the mossy's!



Thistles said:


> Also, Stingray, those are some gorgeous pixies! I'm so jealous!


Thanks. I had a third male named Nitro. Just as big, beautiful, and mean as the other two. Housed all 3 of them separate. I have lots of videos of them in action during feeding time.


----------



## Frank S (Mar 22, 2012)

Kermit the frog.  Sorry I had to.
Frank


----------



## grayzone (Mar 23, 2012)

GLASS FROGS all the way... although i have admired the colors on some, ive never really wanted frogs as pets till i discovered the glass ones tonight.. i am very interested


----------



## Moonbug (Mar 23, 2012)

I love my son's Dendrobates tinctorius "azureus".  I have had several types of frogs and toads before.  Most of the nocturnal, which is a drag when you look into the cage and they are asleep or hiding from you.  I love the azureus, because they are so bold and friendly.  They are out during the day and hop right up to you when you are feeding them or just looking at them.  

I find it amusing when I walk over to look at them and they have hope over to me to check me out.  They are curious about what you are doing.  Because of that they are my favorite!!  I also think they are really cute!


----------



## Ziltoid (Mar 23, 2012)

Mine is the rare Mexican "Punk Frog" Here is a youtube clip, fast forward to about 2.19......It's just a bunch of Turtles before that.                
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6RTz9HkDh_E


----------



## Dr Acula (Mar 26, 2012)

Agalychnis callidryas. The Red Eyed Tree Frog  i absolutely loooooove their colors, especially the blue om their thighs!


----------



## shebeen (Apr 1, 2012)

African Dwarf Frog.  They're fully aquatic, inexpensive and easy to care for.  You keep them as you would any freshwater tropical fish.  I have three in a 3 gallon aquarium.  Feeding is simple: just drop a frozen blood worm cube into the tank every other day.


----------



## Anthony Jensen (Apr 1, 2012)

I'm more of a toad guy but my favorite frog would have to be P. bicolor, the Giant Monkey Frog. But my favorite toad, is B. alvarius, the Colorado River Toad. They're huge and awesome!!


----------



## hotflakes2 (Apr 2, 2012)

Planning to keep frogs. Are the dart frogs poisonous?


----------



## Thistles (Apr 2, 2012)

hotflakes2 said:


> Planning to keep frogs. Are the dart frogs poisonous?


In the wild, many are but not all. In captivity, none are poisonous enough to warrant concern. I wouldn't lick even a captive P. terribilis, but that's never a good practice anyway!


----------



## kevin91172 (Apr 2, 2012)

At the moment, only frog in collection is my albino Bull frog ! I want to move up to the darts in the future but I would need to do better research on keeping these colorful guys healthy and happy


----------



## ZergFront (Apr 2, 2012)

That's a tough question for me.

 I like African bullfrogs, Goliath frogs, mountain chicken frogs and the waxy monkey frog. Yeah I like 'em big.


----------



## Thistles (Apr 3, 2012)

kevin91172 said:


> At the moment, only frog in collection is my albino Bull frog ! I want to move up to the darts in the future but I would need to do better research on keeping these colorful guys healthy and happy


Easy-peasy! The hardest part of keeping darts is culturing those blasted fruit flies. I love building vivs and darts are the perfect viv pet! Just set up a nice tropical tank with enough room, get a known pair (expensive!!!) or a group of juveniles and keep them moist and well-fed on dusted FFs. If you start with froglets be sure to keep an eye out for aggression. Most are not too communal once they mature. The thumbnail males are pretty nasty to each other and with the larger ones (tincts, etc.) the females will fight.

Darts are so gorgeous that everyone wants them! I have helped a few beginner friends set up their own tanks after they fell in love with my frogs. They were complete beginners (well, 2 were) and once the tanks were up and running and they got the feel for culturing flies they have been doing wonderfully. One of the total beginners has had her tank going for almost a year now with no more help from me and her little froggies are now big, calling froggies! This is the same girl who called me in a panic asking about the weird transparent flowers in her tank that were turning it black. I rushed over only to see she had a nice crop of mushrooms!

Reptiles has had several articles on dart frogs in the past few years, and dendroboard.com is also a great resource.


----------



## Najakeeper (Apr 3, 2012)

Thistles said:


> Easy-peasy! The hardest part of keeping darts is culturing those blasted fruit flies. I love building vivs and darts are the perfect viv pet! Just set up a nice tropical tank with enough room, get a known pair (expensive!!!) or a group of juveniles and keep them moist and well-fed on dusted FFs. If you start with froglets be sure to keep an eye out for aggression. Most are not too communal once they mature. The thumbnail males are pretty nasty to each other and with the larger ones (tincts, etc.) the females will fight.
> 
> Darts are so gorgeous that everyone wants them! I have helped a few beginner friends set up their own tanks after they fell in love with my frogs. They were complete beginners (well, 2 were) and once the tanks were up and running and they got the feel for culturing flies they have been doing wonderfully. One of the total beginners has had her tank going for almost a year now with no more help from me and her little froggies are now big, calling froggies! This is the same girl who called me in a panic asking about the weird transparent flowers in her tank that were turning it black. I rushed over only to see she had a nice crop of mushrooms!
> 
> Reptiles has had several articles on dart frogs in the past few years, and dendroboard.com is also a great resource.


One breeder here is building a nice setup for me with live plants and all. He will also put three D.azureus froglets in it. I am very excited about this, I always wanted darts but never had the chance before. Everything should be ready in a month or so.


----------



## Thistles (Apr 3, 2012)

Najakeeper said:


> One breeder here is building a nice setup for me with live plants and all. He will also put three D.azureus froglets in it. I am very excited about this, I always wanted darts but never had the chance before. Everything should be ready in a month or so.


 Congratulations! Azureus are a great starter frog! They're very bold and _such_ little piggies.


----------



## lizardminion (Apr 8, 2012)

Anyone like any toads?


----------



## boosh96 (Apr 10, 2012)

My personal favorite is the Budgett's frog, HANDS-DOWN. Very unique and fun frogs, and kinda easy to care for.


----------



## Camden (Apr 10, 2012)

lizardminion said:


> Anyone like any toads?


I like toads better than frogs really. Cane toads, pipa pipa, even american toads are awesome.


----------



## lizardminion (Apr 11, 2012)

Camden said:


> I like toads better than frogs really. Cane toads, pipa pipa, even american toads are awesome.


Join the club. 
Once my local toads have a permanent home, (in a terrarium, of course) I'm gonna get me some fire bellies.


----------

